# cyberlink media kernel CLMLSvc. Exe startup entry



## securityPro (Jan 3, 2010)

story :

cyberlink installed when I bought it

months ago uninstalled all but label printer

recently needed to burn .iso so I got it back, then uninstalled

now I still have startup entries like this:

TSMAgent. Exe

CLMLSvc. Exe
Edit: KBD EXE (below) both are present
KbdStub. Exe related to keyboard commands I believe... Can I disable and delete the other 2??? I don't use cyberlink media library unless you tell me I do.

\


----------



## securityPro (Jan 3, 2010)

SRY

Phone was messing around didn't get a chance to say: 
I appreciate any help offered. My goal is to speed up startup 
and remove unnecessary hp items.

what are my options there?

also hp health check or I guess total care advisor doesn't recognize my kaspersky, says I have no firewall...

hp recovery disc set will not create. First time said missing .dll file. (I never deleted that)
second and always now: only one set of recovery discs can be made.

now that I switched topics I should mention I read something about deleting active file library or sometthing and getting a new one...??? From hp support? Is this out of left field or plausible???

hope you know this stuff


----------

